# I'm new is she preggo?



## G6momma (May 29, 2012)

I have never owned a goat before.  We have had Scarlet for a couple weeks and I'm not sure if she is pregnant. The lady we got her from said if she is she would be due in June. She is 1 year old and has never kidded. And I need help uploading a picture of her...


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (May 29, 2012)

I don't believe you can post pics. on here until you have 10 posts! I think, could be wrong!


----------



## G6momma (May 29, 2012)

Sorry...Finally figured it out.


----------



## Missy (May 29, 2012)

With that much udder, I would be inclined to believe she is pregnant. I am not an expert by no means, I am sure others will chime in soon If she is good luck


----------



## G6momma (May 29, 2012)

Thank you!  I really hope she is.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 30, 2012)

yes, she looks pregnant based on the amount of udder for a first freshener(ff), but she looks to me to have a little ways to go, maybe the end of June or in July.


----------



## mama24 (May 30, 2012)

Oh yes! If she is only a year old, this would be her first. She would have no udder at all if she weren't pregnant. I would say she has at least a couple weeks to go.


----------



## crazyland (May 30, 2012)

I agree end of June or July. My girls are due any time and are more developed for FF.


----------



## G6momma (May 30, 2012)

Now I'm excited yet nervous...Any advice for me?


----------



## crazyland (May 30, 2012)

Read the doe code! After you freak out a couple times then the kids will be born. 
And enjoy the experience.


----------



## G6momma (May 30, 2012)

Thanks! I'll be posting updated pictures so you guys can help me. I really appreciate your help!


----------



## G6momma (May 31, 2012)

Is it bad that one side is filling up more then the other?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 31, 2012)

G6momma said:
			
		

> Is it bad that one side is filling up more then the other?


That is normal.


----------



## G6momma (May 31, 2012)

Scarlet is definitely getting a bigger belly, but I can't tell a lot of change in her udder. I thought I heard her do the sweet talk a few times tonight for the first time. Does that mean anything?


----------



## crazyland (May 31, 2012)

Each goat is different so you have to consider many things that may or may not happen. 
My goats never talked to their belly. They love to scratch it though! Valentine who just gave birth this morning gave no real signs except her udder boom yesterday. She still ate hay last night when I checked on her. No discharge except a week ago and it was milky white. This morning at 7 she had a big boy and he was already up and dry! Had I not locked her up I wouldn't have even known where she gave birth cause it was all pretty clean. I missed the whole thing. Lol but that is Valentine. Your girl may give you every single sign of labor.


----------



## G6momma (Jun 1, 2012)

She seems so little to me compared to pictures of pregnant goats I see on here. Oh well. If she is we should have a baby in the next 27 days???


----------



## crazyland (Jun 1, 2012)

She is small. She might just have one in a month. Or she could be due a little later?


----------



## G6momma (Jun 1, 2012)

The lady I bought her from said she got her the first week of Feburary. If my math is right at the latest 150 days would be up June 27th?


----------



## G6momma (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't notice any changes with scarlet...are y'all sure she is pregnant? Lol


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 4, 2012)

I am going purely based on her small udder she has.  I can't see her vulva close enough in any of those pictures, which is what I would normally go by. Since she has never been bred, she shouldn't have any udder, unless of course she has a percocious udder(sorry about the spelling).  

She however does not appear to be due by June 27th.  So  I don't know.


----------



## G6momma (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 4, 2012)

So what you are saying, is the lady you bought her from did not have any bucks or bucklings at all on the farm and neither do you? Even young bucklings that she could have been exposed to or breed through a fence after the end of January/ first week of February. 

because to me she still looks pregnant, but not due for 8 weeks or so.


----------



## G6momma (Jun 4, 2012)

That's right. She said that she would not have gotten pregnant since she got her, which was the first week of Feburary. And she is my first and only goat lol!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 4, 2012)

G6momma said:
			
		

> That's right. She said that she would not have gotten pregnant since she got her, which was the first week of Feburary. And she is my first and only goat lol!


Ha ha, what she said and what actually happens aren't always the same.  I talked to someone that was selling a nubian/boer cross wether and when I looked at photos it was clearly a nigerian dwarf/ Boer cross.  When I mentioned it, they said, "well they told me nubian cross.  I asked, "Did they have ND on the farm?" and the answer was, "yes."  

So how long did the women have the doe and did she have any bucks or bucklings on her property? When did you take over owner ship of the doe?


----------



## G6momma (Jun 6, 2012)

Okkkk I got in touch with the lady I bought her from and she said that she put a buck in the pasture on the middle of march. He was 2.5 months old so there you go....it's possible that scarlet is bred to a buck that isn't boer...in fact I don't even know what kind of buck it was. So now do we think that Scarlet will have a kid at the end if June or in August? I guess this will be exciting to see. Geeezzz E


----------



## crazyland (Jun 6, 2012)

What a wait and see!!  I'm going for August. 
Better then the lady I bought Valentine from. 4 months later she had triplets and I wasn't even told she was bred! Wrote her an email and she said it was the neighbors Pygmy. Wrote her back saying they weren't Pygmy. Then she changed it to another buck of the neighbors.  
Keep up the updates! Love the pictures to keep track.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 7, 2012)

G6momma said:
			
		

> Okkkk I got in touch with the lady I bought her from and she said that she put a buck in the pasture on the middle of march. He was 2.5 months old so there you go....it's possible that scarlet is bred to a buck that isn't boer...in fact I don't even know what kind of buck it was. So now do we think that Scarlet will have a kid at the end if June or in August? I guess this will be exciting to see. Geeezzz E


Glad you figured out the mystery.   Well, if she for sure didn't put the buck in until the middle of march, then that would put her due middle of August at the earliest.  But I would look for signs of her kidding earlier than that, just in case her middle of March was a guess, or you never know, she had her with another young buck and doesn't remember. People underestimate how young these bucks can breed.


----------



## G6momma (Jun 7, 2012)

She said that when she got her in Feburary the people she got her thought that she was bred and she was in with a buck during January. I'd she was belted by that buck she would be due sometime this month... But then she was put in with a baby buck during March and from what I read it is possible even for a baby buck to be fertile. Can't wait to see when she goes!


----------



## G6momma (Jun 22, 2012)

Help!!!!!
I just saw some white goo? What does that mean?


----------



## crazyland (Jun 22, 2012)

She is getting ready! It could be 24 hours or a week.


----------



## G6momma (Jun 22, 2012)

It wasn't a lot of goo, but none the less I saw it and was excited! I was starting to wonder if she was pregnant or not...


----------



## crazyland (Jun 22, 2012)

It is exciting! Sometimes you see goo and sometimes you don't. 
If it gets dark brown then you worry. 
Any new photos?  has her udder boomed? Hope you have babies by morning!


----------



## G6momma (Jul 2, 2012)

Still no kid??? What in the world? I don't know what to think?


----------

